# Topics > Smart home > Smart security systems >  AI deep learning system helps keep lawn cat poop-free, Portland, Oregon, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Bob Bond

----------


## Airicist

"How One NVIDIAN Uses Deep Learning to Keep Cats from Pooping on His Lawn"

by Brian Caulfield
July 7, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "AI deep learning system helps keep lawn cat poop-free"

by Michael Irving
July 8, 2016

----------


## Airicist

"A Deep Learning Network That Channels Clint Eastwood To Protect Your Lawn From Cat Poop"

by Kevin Murnane
July 11, 2016

----------

